# venison roast



## patg (Nov 22, 2014)

So because I have never smoked Venison before let alone a roast what are your suggestions.  What temp?  I am putting it in a foil pan should I add something to the pan like I add apple juice to the pan for my pork shoulder?  It will be in the smoker with 2 5+ pound pork shoulders.  I have a rub already but any other suggestions?  It is about a 2-3 lb piece of meat. Thanks


----------



## bertman (Nov 22, 2014)

I always drape mine with bacon. Venison can end up dry, no matter what you try to do.


----------



## flash (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes, do not over do it. I usually shoot for 135 to 140 IT













VenisonShoulder052.jpg



__ flash
__ Nov 23, 2014


----------



## patg (Nov 23, 2014)

Ok.  Would it help to use olive oil as a glue for the rub and adding a little more brown sugar to help bark it up?  Also would pecan/apple be an ok mix for wood?


----------



## flash (Nov 24, 2014)

I have used olive oil before. You can even use water really.  I do not have apple here in Florida, but would use Pecan/Cherry with no problem.


----------



## patg (Nov 24, 2014)

Cool thanks.


----------



## bertman (Nov 24, 2014)

Pecan/Apple sounds like a great combination for venison.

I just remembered once that I rubbed a deer roast with bacon grease, cut holes and inserted garlic, and wrapped it in bacon. That one didn't last long!

Let it have a good rest once you pull it before you start to slice, too, or you will lose a lot of the juices.

And PLEASE post pics of your roast!


----------



## patg (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas my friends I will for sure be posting qviews as this project commences.


----------



## patg (Nov 26, 2014)

Before the smoke.  Sorry thought I had a better before pic.












20141126_120902.jpg



__ patg
__ Nov 26, 2014


----------



## patg (Nov 26, 2014)

So we just got done with dinner and it was awesome.  Plated it with some loaded baked potato balls and green beans(absent from photo).  Thank you all for the help and suggestions. 













20141126_193103.jpg



__ patg
__ Nov 26, 2014


----------



## bertman (Nov 26, 2014)

That looks delicious!


----------



## patg (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks bertman.  I used your advice on draping the bacon.  Before I shut the door I spritzed it with apple juice.  Used the apple/pecan mix of wood.  The roast cooked in 2 hrs.


----------



## woodbutters (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey so im going to be doing my first piece of venison.  was wondering what you did for the rub


----------



## patg (Mar 25, 2015)

A friend made me a rub for the venison he gave me.  But I would use salt pepper with maybe a bit of dried onion and a little garlic powder if I did it again.  Very simple and not over bearing with flavor.  If I do merinade i go with straight Worcester sauce in a baggie over night


----------



## rmmurray (Mar 26, 2015)

PatG, thanks for this thread. I love the search bar in this forum. I can find all sorts of stuff. I've got a roast in the freezer from this past season that I'm planning to do soon. I'm going to take your "if I do it again" advice when I do mine. Thanks again!
- Ryan


----------



## patg (Mar 26, 2015)

Thats why we all come here.  This forum is a treasure chest of ideas from guys and gals who are all great people.  I have learned so much from them and gained a ton of confidence in my cooking based off of reviews and help from here. Thank you for the kind words Ryan


----------

